# Mailing Film



## DeadEye (Oct 11, 2007)

I live way out in the Boon Docks. Its a great place for nature photography. I have recently gotten into Black and White and have a few rolls of FP4 that need developing. The closest lab I can find that will do it is over a 2 hour drive. Is there any rules to mailing film? Do I need to label it (film dont xray ) or anything?


----------



## Joxby (Oct 11, 2007)

Develope your own
Its easy
You'll enjoy it, in a masocistic kinda way:meh:

I dont think theres a problem sending film to be developed and printed, thats if you want prints, not scans.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 11, 2007)

You can write "Film. Do not X-ray" on the package. Whether or not that will be followed is anyone's guess, though. Generally, not too big a deal though even if it does get x-rayed unless it's fast or you're shooting it very fast.


----------



## DeadEye (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes I have been reading the articles on the home page here about doing it myself and want to but dont have a darkroom set up YET.  I just built a new house and have the perfect room for it but it will be a few more mounth before it can be done:thumbup:.


----------



## kaiy (Dec 30, 2007)

Film processing itself doesn't take up much room. You only need access to a sink, and counter-top, which could be a folding card table or a kitchen table with some newspapers spread on it to protect the surface from the processing chemicals.

From the negatives you can make scans, or you can make contact proofs. If you already have an enlarger, then making proofs is easy. Again, a dedicated darkroom isn't absolutely necessary. Years ago, when I first started making my own prints in my parents house, I would temporarily take over one of the bathrooms for a few hours to print.


----------

